# Sony May Ban Warhawk Tournament Cheaters



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Sony May Ban Warhawk Tournament Cheaters*


04/13/2010 Written by Zak Islam











Unfortunately glitching, cheating and many more have become somewhat a commonplace in online gaming. However, a good developer always supports their games and that’s exactly the case for Warhawk.













Players are apparently 



 their stats in the latest Warhawk tournament. The number one ranked player in Warhawk’s leaderboard tweeted a notification of the cheaters in the tournament to the president of Light Box Interactive. Dylan Jobe replied:yeah, I saw that post yesterday. SONY told me they are going to do some bans.​So if you’re cheating, be prepared for the ban hammer.
[Via] 



Source: PlayStation LifeStyle


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Nothing worse than cheaters, glad something is being done. I think a stat reset is enough personally, as it kind of makes cheating pointless. A 3 month auto reset would really make people think, so if you cheat, then your stats are reset, and reset every month for 3 months automatically. After which you can carry on as normal unless you get caught again. I reckon that would pretty much ensure glitching becomes a thing of the past.

It is a little annoying to look up the leader board to see the top guy has like 5 deaths and 200 kills, and is top rank with but a few hours in the game, while your months of hard work cant get near the same stats fairly. Besides, cheating is simply a bad human trait that should be combated at every opportunity, and it might help reduce the numbers of all the people prophesying doom and gloom from games.


----------

